# Problem with Super Multi LG:  HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N



## rose tamang (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi, Guys, 
I've a LG HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N optical drive called "Super Multi" Brand
Is there anyone out there to help me with my DVD writer. Not burning dvds since I bought on 01 Jan 2008.
The Pros:
1. It reads most of the DVDs except few digit DVDs.
2. It reads well all sorts of CDs.
3.It burns CDs well.
4. Bios displays the drive as a DVD Writer Drive
5. DMA mode is on.
The Cons:
1. I use Nero Express Edition 7.0 to write DVDs but the drive doesn't detect blank DVD, inserted before hand and ejects the drive tray apealing for the blank DVD disk to be inserted.
My system configuration:

A) Processor: Celeron 3.06GHz
B) Mother Board:
Gigabyte: 945GCM -S2L
FSB: 1066 MHz
C) Memory:
RAM: DDR2 - 512 MB, 533MHz 
D) Hard Disk:
Seagate: 80GB (SATA) 
STX - L3510(B) 
Firmware: 3.AAD
E) Optical Drive:
 i)LG: Super Multi DVD RW - GSA - H55N

 ii) LG: DVD ROM: GCC - H21N 

F) Power Supply:
  ATX 380W Goldkist
G)Operating System: Winxp SP3


rose


----------



## harishgayatri (Aug 27, 2009)

Is it your purachase date that is 1st Jan 

Or 

It has not been writing from 1st Jan onwards.

BTW If it is under warranty then get it repaired from LG Service Center.

Else try cleaning the Lens.

If none of the above works then Purchase a new Non LG/SAMSUNG Writer

Try Moserbaer.


----------



## rose tamang (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, anyone there!!

Shall I flash drive bios!!

Has anyone ever tried so?

What's your experience?

Any site for downloading new firmware for my drive?

what's the risk?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking at your sentence formation, I would assume that its never burned a DVD since it was bought. For that I can only say, that its typical LG burner issue. Maybe the DVD writer's burning lens was bad from the factory. Funny that you, stuck with it for so long! You could have changed it.
    About you other queries, you can do firmware upgrade. Check you manual for that for the process and site to download the firmware.
    Risk is your DVD Writer going dead!


----------



## aswin1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try a different brand of blank DVD or a different software to burn.


----------



## rose tamang (Oct 9, 2009)

I've tried the drive with different DVDs and Burning Softwares. But of no avail.


----------

